# Pronomes de tratamento



## Oliveiratadeu

Devo tratar por senhor um jovem, digamos, de trinta anos para baixo? Por exemplo, tenho colegas de cursos, com quais não tenho amizade ou intimidade, chamo-lhes senhores? Às pessoas jovens que encontre na rua, chamo como? No Brasil, geralmente usa-se "moço/a", mas não se faz distinção de idade. No caso de raparigas/moças, poderia usar "senhorita", o que não ocorre aos rapazes.

(30 anos ou mais) Senhor/Senhora, pode-me informar a que lado fica a rua Tal? O senhor/A senhora me informa a que lado fica a rua Tal?
(30 anos ou menos) Moça/Senhorita/Moço, pode-me informar a que lado fica a rua Tal? A moça/senhorita/moço me informa a que lado fica a rua Tal?
(30 anos ou mais) O senhor/A senhora/A moço/O moço fique sabendo, eu nunca lhe faria isso.

(Em caso de informação/pergunta e de comunicação normal, quero a resposta).

Há também "moçinha/moçinho": O moçinho/A moçinha fique sabendo, eu nunca o fiz nem faria.


----------



## jazyk

Não, não há moçinho/moçinha.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

jazyk said:


> Não, não há moçinho/moçinha.



Sim, há sim.


----------



## jazyk

Não, não há. Só se for para voçê.


----------



## machadinho

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Sim, há sim.


Não, não há. Preste atenção: ç.


----------



## Nonstar

Se o rapaz for de 30 para baixo, pode chamá-lo de _truta, chefe, campeão, corinthiano, fera, mano, parça_ e por aí vai.
Se a amiga for de 30 para baixo, pode tratá-la por _miga, mana, mina etcoetera._


----------



## machadinho

Na boa, 30 anos? Os senhores têm quantos: 18?


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

machadinho said:


> Na boa, 30 anos? Os senhores têm quantos: 18?


 
Não entendi a sua pergunta.


----------



## machadinho

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Não entendi a sua pergunta.


Na boa, 30 anos? Os senhores têm quantos [anos]: 18?


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

machadinho said:


> Na boa, 30 anos? Os senhores têm quantos [anos]: 18?



Mas qual é a razão da pergunta? Não vejo como ela se aplica ao tópico.


----------



## machadinho

Qual é o tópico, Tads?


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Nonstar said:


> Se o rapaz for de 30 para baixo, pode chamá-lo de _truta, chefe, campeão, corinthiano, fera, mano, parça_ e por aí vai.
> Se a amiga for de 30 para baixo, pode tratá-la por _miga, mana, mina etcoetera._



Mesmo se forem desconhecidos, posso tratá-las por tu ou essas gírias? Acho estranho.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

machadinho said:


> Qual é o tópico, Tads?


 
Aqui.


----------



## machadinho

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Aqui.


Onde fica o tópico? Aqui. E qual é o tópico, Tads?


----------



## guihenning

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Mesmo se forem desconhecidos, posso tratá-las por tu ou essas gírias? Acho estranho.


Ninguém poderá responder a essa pergunta. Aliás, à maioria das suas perguntas neste fórum ultimamente. Para certas perguntas não há respostas assertivas e alguns fios parecem um buraco negro em que as respostas vão caindo numa espiral sem controle e cuja pergunta principal não pode ser respondida porque, claramente, até o mais desatento dos membros percebe que o intuito do fio era fazer com que as pessoas se esgaçassem para tentar explicar fenômenos óbvios a bel-prazer de quem as pergunta. Exatamente como estou prestes a fazer:
Por mais que queira saber o cerne gramatical das coisas, a maneira como as pessoas se tratam e os seus pronomes varia de acordo com o lugar e cultura e disso não se trata em gramáticas. É lógico que sabe muito bem quais pronomes usar e quais não e quando. No seu país, inclusive, é de somenos, já que a hierarquização pronominal foi perdida, principalmente a mais importante delas: tu vs você. Essas coisas se aprendem no dia a dia. Todo mundo sabe que a maneira de tratar mais velhos ou desconhecidos é diferente da forma de tratar os íntimos. Para todos os outros casos, há vários pronomes de tratamento em português para tratar o papa, o reitor, o presidente e assim por diante. Essas informações sim são explicadas em gramáticas, embora o senso do falante também nesse quesito não tenda a falhar.  Se houver dúvidas, o Google pode ajudar, há milhões de páginas na internet que tratam de pronomes de tratamento. É claro que o senso é falho, por exemplo, tratar os membros do WR por "senhores" me parece deslocado _para o uso brasileiro_. Achei que esse tipo de cerimônia risível só acontecesse nos fóruns de proprietários de Mercedes-Benz, em que não raro os participantes se tratam por "confrades" e nos quais se dão ao luxo de usar pronomes como "vós". O brasileiro parece adorar usar o "vós". Não ach_ais_?
O menos parece ser sempre mais, até agora ainda não me referi à sua pessoa por "você", não explicitamente. Ainda bem que a língua tem mecanismos que nos permitem driblar certos usos. Só requer jogo de cintura, de que também a Santíssima Gramática Tradicional não trata.
Assim, a menos que a sua pergunta se refira ao uso engessado entre uma pessoa dita comum e, digamos, um reitor, ela não precisa ser realmente respondida por ninguém daqui, sobretudo porque sabemos que é brasileiro e, estando inserido na cultura brasileira, sabe de quais pronomes se utilizar. E um brasileiro sabe muito bem como falar com os chegados, com o gerente do banco, com os avós e assim por diante.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Não quero saber como os outros brasileiros falam. Assemelhar-me a todos brasileiros, ao povoléu, a esse monturo, a esse zoológico que se tornou o Brasil, a esse estado animal nojento com que se compraz e se toma superior o brasileiro, ser igual a "los macaquitos" não está em meus planos de formação e de restauração, pelos menos a mim, da alta cultura, dos valores morais e do misticismo e asceticismo.
   Em se tratando de língua, olhar o estado degradante da educação, não só brasileira, por os ditames desse bate-e-assopra de "letrado", que ora se apega aos tomos de gramática, ora se apega a essa indiferença para com a rigídez poética e moral que seja formativa a todos indíviduos, é nojento, abjecto, e atrasa a revolucão cultural, que dará ao Brasil seu lugar no cosmos, na estranha ordem geométrica de tudo. Essa indiferença gélida de cadáveres literários não erguerá a cultura brasileira; e nem me ajuda a superar ou me igualar aos grandes vultos da humanidade como Dante, Shakespeare e Homero e Milton e Vergílio. Essa indiferença gélida, essa paralisação estúpida de fracassado sem ambição e fome de glória, eu a deixo aos idiotas, aos animais, ao animal nojento que se tornou o brasileiro.
  Não estudo para ser madame mas para fazer revolução, a do espírito e a social. Simplesmente não pode ficar assim, esculhambado e destruído, conspurcado. Não adianta passar maquiagem em cadáver. Há que insuflar vida em seu peito. E cada um de nós tem esse dever, ainda mais os que já possuem uma sólida formação artística, filósofica e religiosa.


----------



## Nonstar

Delírio de grandeza ou impressão minha?


----------



## Alentugano

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Não quero saber como os outros brasileiros falam. Assemelhar-me a todos brasileiros, ao povoléu, a esse monturo, a esse zoológico que se tornou o Brasil, a esse estado animal nojento com que se compraz e se toma superior o brasileiro, ser igual a "los macaquitos" não está em meus planos de formação e de restauração, pelos menos a mim, da alta cultura, dos valores morais e do misticismo e asceticismo.
> Em se tratando de língua, olhar o estado degradante da educação, não só brasileira, por os ditames desse bate-e-assopra de "letrado", que ora se apega aos tomos de gramática, ora se apega a essa indiferença para com a rigídez poética e moral que seja formativa a todos indíviduos, é nojento, abjecto, e atrasa a revolucão cultural, que dará ao Brasil seu lugar no cosmos, na estranha ordem geométrica de tudo. Essa indiferença gélica de cadáveres literários não erguerá a cultura brasileira; e nem me ajuda a superar ou me igualar aos grandes vultos da humanidade como Dante, Shakespeare e Homero e Milton e Vergílio. Essa indiferença gélida, essa paralisação estúpida de fracassado sem ambição e fome de glória, eu a deixo aos idiotas, aos animais, ao animal nojento que se tornou o brasileiro.
> Não estudo para ser madame mas para fazer revolução, a do espírito e a social. Simplesmente não pode ficar assim, esculhambado e destruído, conspurcado. Não adianta passar maquiagem em cadáver. Há que insuflar vida em seu peito. E cada um de nós tem esse dever, ainda mais os que já possuem uma sólida formação artística, filósofica e religiosa.


Meu irmão, tu tens a certeza que vieste parar no forum certo? Já tentou buscar um forum especializado em teorias da conspiração? É que, sinceramente, não entendo onde esse post se enquadra neste forum, nem onde você quer chegar com essa verborragia. Alta cultura? Sei..


----------



## machadinho

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Não quero saber como os outros brasileiros falam. Assemelhar-me a todos brasileiros, ao povoléu, a esse monturo, a esse zoológico que se tornou o Brasil, a esse estado animal nojento com que se compraz e se toma superior o brasileiro, ser igual a "los macaquitos" não está em meus planos de formação e de restauração, pelos menos a mim, da alta cultura, dos valores morais e do misticismo e asceticismo.
> Em se tratando de língua, olhar o estado degradante da educação, não só brasileira, por os ditames desse bate-e-assopra de "letrado", que ora se apega aos tomos de gramática, ora se apega a essa indeferença para com a rigídez poética e moral que seja formativa a todos indíviduos, é nojenta, abjecta, e atrasa a revolucão cultural, que dará ao Brasil seu lugar no cosmos, na estranha ordem geométrica de tudo. Essa indiferença gélica de cadáveres literários não erguerá a cultura brasileira; e nem me ajuda a superar ou me igualar aos grandes vultos da humanidade como Dante, Shakespeare e Homero e Milton e Vergílio. Essa indiferença gélida, essa paralisação estúpida de fracassado sem ambicão e fome de glória, eu a deixo aos idiotas, aos animais, ao animal nojento que se tornou o brasileiro.
> Não estudo para ser madame mas para fazer revolução, a do espírito e a social. Simplesmente não pode ficar assim, esculhambado e destruído, conspurcado. Não adianta passar maquiagem em cadáver. Há que ensuflar vida em seu peito. E cada um de nós tem esse dever, ainda mais os que já possuem uma sólida formação artística, filósofica e religiosa.





Oliveiratadeu said:


> Se lhes pergunto, há razão: estou cansado de burrice e de destruição.


Hahah, copy and paste do *Olavo de Carvalho*, é? Se está mesmo cansado de burrice e de destruição, comece por trocar de mestre, que o atual é burro e destruidor. Beijokas.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Guihenning, a pergunta se refere justamente a pessoas que tenham até 30 anos e com quais converse diariamente, apesar de não ser amigo. Tratar essa gente por "mano, arrombado, truta etc" não me parece certo. Por mano, eu trato meu irmão, por exemplo


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

machadinho said:


> Hahah, copy and paste do *Olavo de Carvalho*, é? Se está mesmo cansado de burrice e de destruição, comece por trocar de mestre, que o atual é burro e destruidor. Beijokas.



O senhor não me respondeu a razão de sua pergunta.


----------



## guihenning

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Guihenning, a pergunta se refere justamente a pessoas que tenham até 30 anos e com quais converse diariamente, apesar de ser amigo. Tratar essa gente por "mano, arrombado, truta etc" não me parece certo. Por mano, eu trato meu irmão, por exemplo


Já respondeu à sua pergunta. Se não acha adequado, não use. Outras pessoas podem achar este ou aquele uso mais adequado que aqueloutro. O uso é livre, mas quando um animal brasileiro A conversa com o animal brasileiro B, há formas mais bem aceitas do que outras a depender do contexto. O que é claro para todos é que dois animais que se conhecem não se tratam por "senhor", normalmente. A resposta à sua pergunta também depende do uso desses animais e depende sobretudo de como os animais brasilianos se comunicam.


----------



## machadinho

Oliveiratadeu said:


> O senhor não me respondeu a razão de sua pergunta.


A senhora. A senhora. Foi o Olavo que te ensinou concordância de gênero também, foi?


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

machadinho said:


> A senhora. A senhora. Foi o Olavo que te ensinou concordância de gênero também, foi?


 
Desculpe-me por esquecer que é mulher. O nome não colabora, é claro. No entanto, da pergunta ainda não foi dada a razão.


----------



## guihenning

machadinho said:


> Hahah, copy and paste do *Olavo de Carvalho*, é?


Espera, o Olavo que defende a soberania nacional se utilizando de grafias como "abjecto"? Ué. A subserviência brasileira à grafia portuguesa parece ser comum nesses meios. Qual será a explicação? Origens?


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

guihenning said:


> Espera, o Olavo que defende a soberania nacional se utilizando de grafias como "abjecto"? Ué. A subserviência brasileira à grafia portuguesa parece ser comum nesses meios. Qual será a explicação? Origens?



Prova de que não conhece Olavo, que nem conservador é. O formalismo fica co a gente tradicionalista, que ama mesóclise e os lixos da dita "literatura católica".

Fiz uma alteração no texto "apesar de NÃO ser amigo", o que não altera a sua resposta nem a minha pergunta. Só perguntei por pensar que talvez existisse alguma regra gramatical, já que é impossível a uma gramática abordar todas questões. Obrigado.


----------



## Oliveiratadeu

Fica entre a linguagem e a moral, tema que não apraz os membros desse foro. Desculpem-me. Tentarei controlar a mim e as minhas sanhas, já que as perguntas têm de mecânicas e suas respostas de igual valor. Desculpem-me. E obrigado pela resposta, senhor.


----------



## guihenning

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Prova de que não conhece Olavo, que nem conservador é.


Não, não conheço. Não é da minha época. A mim só me interessam as questões linguísticas e, pelo que ele escreveu, pareceu querer elevar o Brasil e lhe dar alguma esperança. Presumo que defenda, sim, a soberania nacional. É o que está em voga no Brasil agora, não é?! Eu não usei a palavra conservador, atenção.  E justamente por isso me chamou a atenção, porque exaltar o Brasil se utilizando de grafia obsoleta não me faz o menor sentido, principalmente se for pensar nos motivos que o levaram a escolher uma grafia diferente da nacional. Aqui estar o narizinho da linguística.


Oliveiratadeu said:


> Só perguntei por pensar que talvez existisse alguma regra gramatical, já que é impossível a uma gramática abordar todas questões.


A regra gramatical é: segunda pessoa do singular (tu) leva a sua desinência, isto é, tu falas, comes, vês, sabes. A outra regra é: pronomes de tratamento são conjugados na terceira do singular e embora se diga "Vossa Excelência", os possessivos são "sua excelência". A gramática se encerra nisso. Todos os outros pormenores são questões de uso que cada comunidade linguística estabelece. "Você" tem valores diferentes em Portugal e no Brasil, por exemplo.


----------



## guihenning

Oliveiratadeu said:


> Fica entre a linguagem e a moral, tema que não apraz os membros desse foro.


Tem o fórum "Culture Café" onde esses temas são abordados. Aqui a gente trata e gosta de língua portuguesa. É claro que com ela vêm aspectos sociais à tona, mas não é o foco principal, obviamente. Pão pão, queijo queijo.


----------

